# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  In the future, hackers will use robots to kill their owners

## qiouxdoll

With the highly developed social industrial civilization, in the near future, the spiritual world and the fall of mankind have fallen to the bottom. When the mind and desire are severely challenged, the smart sex doll will come into being. They have all the characteristics of a human male. The purpose of inventing them is to serve as a venting tool for women and homosexuals. This looks like a scene in science fiction, but it is possible.

----------

